# Guys, would you have sex with a lesbian that wasn't attracted to you?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

As we all learned in this thread: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f19/some-lesbians-said-they-enjoy-sex-with-men-761402/

some lesbians (not just bisexuals) enjoy the sensation of having sex with men, even though they aren't attracted to them:






They're not attracted to men so that means no romance, no cuddling, no kissing and when your job is done it's time to go.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No.
This sort of questions never fail to amaze me...in an unpleasant way.
First of all lets take a good look at that question. 
- ''a lesbian that wasn't attracted to you?'' . Really? As far as I know that is a redundancy. And one in which you seem to miss the obvious. I thought the most basic definition of a lesbian states that they are not attracted to you(as a man). 
- ''Guys, would you have sex''. Wouldnt have made a lot more sense to ask this question to lesbians? After all, they would have to give their consent. Not the other way around.

Why would a lesbian have sex with you? She is clearly not attracted to you. Should we assume the lesbian you had in mind has no moral principles or feelings? If you exclude feelings what is there left? Maybe you assume she is a **** that would do it for money? Maybe your fantasy character is not in fact a lesbian but someone that is still very insecure about her sexual orientation? 
Or maybe you have watched too much porn.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Why are you obsessed with this? :sus


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Must be some sort of fantasy of his.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

That video confuses me. Sexual labels confuse me.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't see a bacon option.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I think the real question is: do you want to be a living dildo?



arnie said:


> They're not attracted to men so that means no romance, no cuddling, no kissing and when your job is done it's time to go.


Sounds like a usual one night stand. With reversed roles, though.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No because one night stands are pointless and if I impregnate her I will have to pay child support.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

There doesn't seem to be any point in that...
Here's another reason labels shouldn't exist. A bit confusing don't you think?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

The no kissing thing kinds of ruins it. Kissing while f***ing is one of my favorite parts to sex


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Nope. I also doubt whether she's actually as "lesbian" as she claims to be if she even wants sex with dudes.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I would have sex with a bi-sexual girl, but not someone who has no sexual interest in men.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Absolutely.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Why are you obsessed with this? :sus


Was thinking this. 
But in answer sure why not *shrugs*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

No. There's a reason I'd like to avoid having sex with people who don't want to have sex with me, I call it prison.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

If I find her physically appealing, of course I would! It's not like I'm submerged by these opportunities on a daily basis :lol



arnie said:


> some lesbians (not just bisexuals) enjoy the sensation of having sex with men, *even though they aren't attracted to them*.
> 
> They're not attracted to men so that means no romance, *no cuddling, no kissing* and when your job is done it's time to go.


Oh there has to be _something_ which attracts them to you. They don't just go out and have sex with nerds or SA men just because they crave a random penis and any will do the job.

And _one girl_ stating she doesn't kiss or cuddle certainly doesn't imply lesbians don't kiss and cuddle with guys during/after sex - even if you leave in the morning to never come back. I've once hooked up with a lesbian when drunk, and yes, we kissed.



sad vlad said:


> - ''a lesbian that wasn't attracted to you?'' . Really? As far as I know that is a redundancy. And one in which you seem to miss the obvious. I thought the most basic definition of a lesbian states that they are not attracted to you(as a man).


Labels are one thing, but the truth is that people fall a bit everywhere on the sexuality spectrum. A lesbian can be attracted enough to have sex with you, but then not have any interest in pursuing a relationship with a man, and label herself a lesbian.



Sacrieur said:


> I don't see a bacon option.


Sex with me will always be an opened option for ya, babe.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

who cares if shes attracted to me


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Why would she have sex with me for free if she didn't fancy me? But hmm OK, if she was the femme kind of lesbian and not butch and I found her sexy, then yes I'd hump and leave. :um


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

So Men are just a tool , for women to use when they want ?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Alienated said:


> So Men are just a tool , for women to use when they want ?


We're not going to complain, when generally, it's the other way around: men having sex with women and then dumping them.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I'll happily take one for the team. Yes I would have sex with a lesbian.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

no doubt,,, they are tired from using toys all the time! ....they need to feel the REAL ones


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

This thread, and the replies,are a pretty accurate representation of the intellectual level, and emotional maturity, of this forum.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> This thread, and the replies,are a pretty accurate representation of the intellectual level, and emotional maturity, of this forum.


 Your extraordinarily elevated consciousness is a shimmering beacon of intelligence and emotional maturity. You are obviously far too good for this place. You may now graduate proudly to the next level of existence and ride your unicorn.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> This thread, and the replies,are a pretty accurate representation of the intellectual level, and emotional maturity, of this forum.


I find your posts interesting because you're like a slightly more extreme version of me in all areas. In real life at least, it's unusual for me to see that. Don't take that the wrong way though.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Your extraordinarily elevated consciousness is a shimmering beacon of intelligence and emotional maturity. You are obviously far too good for this place. You may now graduate proudly to the next level of existence and ride your unicorn.


 Yeah, I do realise that posting things like that makes me look like a sanctimonious ****. I just find it difficult to read these threads without feeling compelled to try and make people think a little bit about what they are posting. I probably fail in doing that, and maybe I just shouldn't post at all, but still......



Persephone The Dread said:


> I find your posts interesting because you're like a slightly more extreme version of me in all areas. In real life at least, it's unusual for me to see that. Don't take that the wrong way though.


 Than you. "Interesting" always sounds like a high compliment to my mind.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> This thread, and the replies,are a pretty accurate representation of the intellectual level, and emotional maturity, of this forum.


Hahahahahahahaha yes.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

The last time I saw anyone fetishising a sexual identity with such drooling eagerness was in school.

"LESBIANS DO STILL NEED MEN, I WAS RIGHT ALL ALONG!!!!"


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't see how the opportunity would come up to have sex with someone who wasn't attracted to you... I guess perhaps if they thought they were helping you lose your virginity as a favour...

Even then, no I wouldn't have sex with someone who I knew wasn't attracted to me. Sounds like the most awkward thing imaginable.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> This thread, and the replies,are a pretty accurate representation of the intellectual level, and emotional maturity, of this forum.


I dunno, I don't equate someone's views on sexuality with their intelligence personally. And besides, it's probably a better thing for them to be completely honest about it rather than trying to panda to the popular way of thinking.

As for maturity... er maybe.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Probably, but it would depend, but I would definitely question the fact if she's really a lesbian.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Her underlying issues with men would have to be addressed before anything could happen.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> Labels are one thing, but the truth is that people fall a bit everywhere on the sexuality spectrum. A lesbian can be attracted enough to have sex with you, but then not have any interest in pursuing a relationship with a man, and label herself a lesbian.


This. :yes



kiirby said:


> "LESBIANS DO STILL NEED MEN, I WAS RIGHT ALL ALONG!!!!"


*some* lesbians enjoy this. And no, that doesn't mean they are bi-sexual.

Don't you just hate it, when everyone doesn't fit into neat little boxes of your politically correct worldview?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Sure as long as she isn't a Butch.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think so. I don't appreciate being used by anybody for any reason. Plus she would probably be really bad at it considering her lack of interest and experience.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Why are you obsessed with this? :sus


Yeah...


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I put maybe. Since I obviously would never have any shot of a continuing relationship, it would all come down to if *I* was attracted to her.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

This is why you shouldn't label yourself unless you are 100% sure of your orientation. Being a lesbian while still having sex with men regularely? No... It doesn't matter if there are emotions involved or not. If anything, I'd say that they're bisexual women with a strong gender preference when it comes relationships. It's similar to bi women who only date men, but who still want sex with women now and again.

A guy can close his eyes, penetrate most things, and still achieve an orgasm pretty easily. It doesn't work in that mechanical way for women, so I don't buy that the women in the video don't feel any attraction to the male physique.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

arnie said:


> some lesbians (not just bisexuals) enjoy the sensation of having sex with men, even though they aren't attracted to them.


 Yeah - for $$$. 2 girl massage teams are often ******.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Wouldn't their partner just wear a strap-on for this reason?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

moroff said:


> Wouldn't their partner just wear a strap-on for this reason?


That's what I was thinking. It doesn't make sense to have sex with someone you are not attracted to.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

How'd this thread get so many responses?


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

estse said:


> How'd this thread get so many responses?


 It has sex, and lesbian , and guy having sex with a lesbian in the title


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> That's what I was thinking. It doesn't make sense to have sex with someone you are not attracted to.












How many of these would it take?


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

If i found her physically attractive, why not? I'm sure i'll have enough rational insight to know what i'm going into which is just the act of pleasure while staying emotionally detached. The only questioning I have in my head is, of all the ***** in the world, why would she choose mine? which is currently killing the fantasy I've just created in my head. .


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

23 guys said yes.

Lol... men. :roll


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Grand said:


> 23 guys said yes.
> 
> Lol... men. :roll


Why is it bad for men to be okay with having sex with a woman if he was attracted to her? Unless she didn't want to have sex, I see no problem with it. If both are willing participants, sure thing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

For me, I am not going to be asking any questions about why she's doing it unless she's behaving in a way that makes me think she's up to something that will result in something really bad for me.

To me, it doesn't matter why. It's casual sex. People do it all the time without exploring the reasons. It just has an added dimension which can be considered to be irrelevant if you're never going to see this person again.

Whatever she gets out of it is fine with me. I don't care if she's actually bi and prefers to think of herself as a lesbian. Whatever. I'm bi and have occasionally referred to myself as gay because I'm gay enough to be hated by people who hate homosexuality. If you're a guy and you've had sex with a dude, you're going to be considered to be gay by those people whether you are or not.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

probably offline said:


> This is why you shouldn't label yourself unless you are 100% sure of your orientation. Being a lesbian while still having sex with men regularely? No... It doesn't matter if there are emotions involved or not. If anything, I'd say that they're bisexual women with a strong gender preference when it comes relationships. It's similar to bi women who only date men, but who still want sex with women now and again.
> 
> A guy can close his eyes, penetrate most things, and still achieve an orgasm pretty easily. It doesn't work in that mechanical way for women, so *I don't buy that the women in the video don't feel any attraction to the male physique.*


That's what I was thinking, there has to be some level of attraction there even if it's a miniscule amount. Bottom line if you like penis you can't fit strictly in the lesbian category. Labels are dumb anyway though.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Is hard to say really? If I know she is a lesbian I would probably never look at her to begin with. If she is a lesbian 2.0 (girl going through a phase) you guessed it... I still wouldn't even look at her lmao. She has to get her life together and decide what she is and what she wants lol. What up with these topics lmao

Edit: Wow lol... I think I will take a break from this forum after seeing the poll results


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, don't see the problem. Just fun however I'm a bit confused how they've labelled themselves lesbians but like to have sex with guys. I thought this would just be bi girls who only like ****ing?


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

No, I would not.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

extremly said:


> Is hard to say really? If I know she is a lesbian I would probably never look at her to begin with. If she is a lesbian 2.0 (girl going through a phase) you guessed it... I still wouldn't even look at her lmao. She has to get her life together and decide what she is and what she wants lol. What up with these topics lmao
> 
> Edit: Wow lol... I think I will take a break from this forum after seeing the poll results


What if she was bisexual? Or interested in both genders but didn't label.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

my reaction to this thread even existing:










but I guess so, depending if I'm attracted to her. I'm not against being used as a sex toy by an attractive girl.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

will she pay me to do it with her? like a service fee?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MiMiK said:


> will she pay me to do it with her? like a service fee?


What if it's a lesbian couple that's trying to conceive a child?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...pregnant-offering-to-sleep-with-sperm-435873/


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

arnie said:


> What if it's a lesbian couple that's trying to conceive a child?
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...pregnant-offering-to-sleep-with-sperm-435873/


Well mother nature (or god lol) seemed to not want to have had them children. Otherwise they were straight. It can also be that some "lesbians" arent real lesbians they just hate/despise men for some reason. So if they make that decision they must live without child. Thats nature. But today there are other ways to get pregnant than from penises. So that is not a real explaination imho.

I would perhaps put "perhaps under certain circumstances" in the poll if I would bother to take the poll lol.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

probably offline said:


> A guy can close his eyes, penetrate most things, and still achieve an orgasm pretty easily..


Whow, Swedish men must be amazing :teeth

But you wrote " a guy" I just noted. I am a guy, but its not that way for me.  Actually "penetrating" sounds very "unromantic".

If you had only experience with "mechanical" sex I do pity a bit tbh. Even in my very rare encounters in a sexuell way with women I had, it surely wasnt a mechanical penetration (but much more for both partners)


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Nexus777 said:


> Whow, Swedish men must be amazing :teeth
> 
> But you wrote " a guy" I just noted. I am a guy, but its not that way for me.  Actually "penetrating" sounds very "unromantic".
> 
> If you had only experience with "mechanical" sex I do pity a bit tbh. Even in my very rare encounters in a sexuell way with women I had, it surely wasnt a mechanical penetration (but much more for both partners)


You're missing the point of my post, which you only quoted a fraction of(and edited). These women claim to be lesbian and only really using the guys as human dildos. My point is that most women can't even orgasm just from penetration(they need to be fingered/recieve oral sex). Not to mention the whole mental bit. If that's what they'd be doing with those guys, it makes even less sense that they call themselves lesbians.

I've personally had lots and lots of awesomesauce sex, thank you very much (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

probably offline said:


> My point is that most women can't even orgasm just from penetration(they need to be fingered/recieve oral sex). Not to mention the whole mental bit. If that's what they'd be doing with those guys, it makes even less sense that they call themselves lesbians.


A lot of the time that's not the woman's fault. It's been proven that women have a harder time orgasming with a circumcised guy:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...less-enjoyable-for-both-men-and-women-730546/

Or with a guy that's less well endowed. It also helps if the guy's penis has an upward curve to stimulate her g-spot. I feel like a lot of lesbians are missing out on the wonders of the penis due to their hatred of men. 8)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

arnie said:


> I feel like a lot of lesbians are missing out on the wonders of the penis due to their hatred of men.


Ahhh those wonderful penises, giving out awesome vaginal and prostate orgasms. Do you also feel a lot of men are missing out on the wonders of the penis for their hatred of homosexuality?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

nubly said:


> Ahhh those wonderful penises, giving out awesome vaginal and prostate orgasms. Do you also feel a lot of men are missing out on the wonders of the penis for their hatred of homosexuality?


No, but I might be willing to try a buttplug to stimulate my prostate while having sex. :um


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

arnie said:


> No, but I might be willing to try a buttplug to stimulate my prostate while having sex. :um


But according to this thread, toys are no replacement for the feel of a nice rock hard penis.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> No, but I might be willing to try a buttplug to stimulate my prostate while having sex. :um


Time to introduce "Big Red"? 8)


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol haha^ I think I know what you are talking about rolf


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

tbyrfan said:


> Time to introduce "Big Red"? 8)


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

nubly said:


>


Not that kind!! :afr This toy we saw must have been at least 5 pounds and a foot tall. :eek


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

arnie said:


> A lot of the time that's not the woman's fault. It's been proven that women have a harder time orgasming with a circumcised guy:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...less-enjoyable-for-both-men-and-women-730546/
> 
> Or with a guy that's less well endowed. It also helps if the guy's penis has an upward curve to stimulate her g-spot. I feel like a lot of lesbians are missing out on the wonders of the penis due to their hatred of men. 8)


Meh. I've had both cut and un-cut boyfriends, and I haven't noticed any difference.

Proven, huh? I guess that survey of 35 women must be really convincing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I wonder if a certain someone is uncircumcised.....


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I wonder if a certain someone is uncircumcised.....


Wanna start a betting pool? So far 2-0 he is. :blank Look at the amount of emphasis over circumcision and loss of pleasure.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Seems a bit odd to openly speculate over another members genitals on a public forum.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

scooby said:


> Seems a bit odd to openly speculate over another members genitals on a public forum.


Also seems a bit odd to start a thread about whether lesbians are really just women who hate men and secretly want the D. And then insert articles about why circumcised penises are inadequate at every given chance around the forums.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

You're discussing something that could be very personal and private to him without any regard to whether he wants to keep it private or not. You can disagree with someones views without bringing into the conversation how his penis looks.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

scooby said:


> You're discussing something that could be very personal and private to him without any regard to whether he wants to keep it private or not. You can disagree with someones views without bringing into the conversation how his penis looks.


Not really discussing it though, are we? Komo wondered out loud and I agreed that was probably the reason behind the continuous incessant posts about circimcised v. uncircumcised penis. Not exactly the equivalent of LMAO LETS POST PICTURES/MEASUREMENTS/DESCRIPTIONS OF THIS RANDOM GUY'S PENIS.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

probably offline said:


> Meh. I've had both cut and un-cut boyfriends, and I haven't noticed any difference.
> 
> Proven, huh? I guess that survey of 35 women must be really convincing.


Did you use condoms?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Why even bring up the reason why? Or whether or not you think he is circumcised. It would be messed up if some girl made a thread about how men think the size and look of boobs matter a lot are bad, and then guys just saying "Oh, I bet she has small boobs with giant dinner plate nipples"


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

scooby said:


> Why even bring up the reason why? Or whether or not you think he is circumcised. *It would be messed up if someone made a thread about how men think the size and look of boobs matter a lot are bad, and then guys just saying "Oh, I bet she has small boobs with giant dinner plate nipples"*


That already happens here. Refer to: pictures thread, 18+ group, various other boobs-related threads.

Also why do you care what someone else's posts. I don't think a passing observation about someone's posts is against any rules. It's also annoying how you keep referring to my posts without quoting me. So passive aggressive.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

And it's messed up isn't it? So why would you do the same thing to others? To even the score? 

How am I being passive aggressive by not quoting? I just find it easier by quick replying and just typing in the box. Don't look too much into it, that's all I'm doing.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

scooby said:


> And it's messed up isn't it? So why would you do the same thing to others? To even the score?
> 
> How am I being passive aggressive by not quoting? I just find it easier by quick replying and just typing in the box. Don't look too much into it, that's all I'm doing.


What are you even talking about. Making an observation that obsession with a certain topic is due to the person having that characteristic is by no means a judgement about their body. Anyway this is getting tedious. Movin on.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm talking about you singling out someone and speculating about his penis. Isn't that obvious? Why do you even need to wonder about it out in public? Maybe he is just passionate about the topic of circumcision because he doesn't want baby boys to go through it involuntarily.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

scooby said:


> I'm talking about you singling out someone and speculating about his penis. Isn't that obvious? Why do you even need to wonder about it out in public? Maybe he is just passionate about the topic of circumcision because he doesn't want baby boys to go through it involuntarily.


Move on.  This discussion is over.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

AND moving away from the wee text scuffle...

I understand the separation between a sexual act and a sexual identity. Just because you enjoy the physical action of sex with a man does not mean you are attracted to them, it just means you enjoy having penetrative sex involving an actual penis as opposed to a penis shaped object. It's just about sexual pleasure, and I'm assuming that if someone actively enjoys the feeling of penile penetration then regardless of their attraction to women they're still going to enjoy penile penetration, so if they want to enjoy penile penetration then good on them for enjoying something and not allowing their enjoyment of a physical action cause them to stress out about not being gay enough to be gay.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok. I just thought it was a bit rude is all so I felt I needed to say something. No biggie though. Discussion over then.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

arnie said:


> A lot of the time that's not the woman's fault. It's been proven that women have a harder time orgasming with a circumcised guy:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...less-enjoyable-for-both-men-and-women-730546/
> 
> Or with a guy that's less well endowed. It also helps if the guy's penis has an upward curve to stimulate her g-spot.* I feel like a lot of lesbians are missing out on the wonders of the penis due to their hatred of men. 8)*


You post some funny crap sometimes.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

sure, if she thought she'd enjoy it. i'm not sure how this situation would come about. but i'd be interested to see what its like. and since i'm infertile i think i'd be a good choice. lol.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

nubly said:


> Did you use condoms?


Yes and no. I've had sex without condom with both cut and un-cut ex-boyfriends, while on the pill, if that's why you're asking.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I wonder if a certain someone is uncircumcised.....





diamondheart89 said:


> Wanna start a betting pool? So far 2-0 he is. :blank Look at the amount of emphasis over circumcision and loss of pleasure.





scooby said:


> You're discussing something that could be very personal and private to him without any regard to whether he wants to keep it private or not. You can disagree with someones views without bringing into the conversation how his penis looks.


This. It's highly inappropriate for you all to speculate about the size and shape of my penis, just because I made a thread denouncing circumcision. Millions of innocent baby boys are having part of their body stolen from them every year in the name of cosmetic appearances. It's disgusting.



scooby said:


> Why even bring up the reason why? Or whether or not you think he is circumcised. *It would be messed up if some girl made a thread about how men think the size and look of boobs matter a lot are bad, and then guys just saying "Oh, I bet she has small boobs with giant dinner plate nipples*"


Exactly. diamondheart, we're going to need to know you bra size and nipple measurements. Pictures if available. 8)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Didn't you offer to post a pic of your penis recently?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Didn't you offer to post a pic of your penis recently?


He was joking.

Can we drop this now? :|


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Parsnip said:


> AND moving away from the wee text scuffle...
> 
> I understand the separation between a sexual act and a sexual identity. Just because you enjoy the physical action of sex with a man does not mean you are attracted to them, it just means you enjoy having penetrative sex involving an actual penis as opposed to a penis shaped object. It's just about sexual pleasure, and I'm assuming that if someone actively enjoys the feeling of penile penetration then regardless of their attraction to women they're still going to enjoy penile penetration, so if they want to enjoy penile penetration then good on them for enjoying something and not allowing their enjoyment of a physical action cause them to stress out about not being gay enough to be gay.


I dare say this is the best post in this thread (that is actually on topic mind you).


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Parsnip said:


> AND moving away from the wee text scuffle...
> 
> I understand the separation between a sexual act and a sexual identity. Just because you enjoy the physical action of sex with a man does not mean you are attracted to them, it just means you enjoy having penetrative sex involving an actual penis as opposed to a penis shaped object. It's just about sexual pleasure, and I'm assuming that if someone actively enjoys the feeling of penile penetration then regardless of their attraction to women they're still going to enjoy penile penetration, so if they want to enjoy penile penetration then good on them for enjoying something and not allowing their enjoyment of a physical action cause them to stress out about not being gay enough to be gay.


I'm sure a straight guy would find a BJ from a guy pleasurable.


probably offline said:


> Yes and no. I've had sex without condom with both cut and un-cut ex-boyfriends, while on the pill, if that's why you're asking.


Yes. I don't know if there is any truth about women finding sex more pleasurable with uncut guys but if it's true, I'd assume it's only when a condom isn't in the way.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

nubly said:


> I'm sure a straight guy would find a BJ from a guy pleasurable.


Some do. Similarly some enjoy engaging in anal sex with men, for the sensations it provides, but feel no actual attraction towards the other man. Women too can enjoy having sex with other women without being attracted to the other woman, it all boils down to whether your enjoyment of the sexual act is greater than your lack of physical attraction towards that person. Obviously if your gut reaction is "eww, no, how disgusting" you'll have a harder time enjoying the act than if your reaction is "yes, touch my pleasure zones!" or whatever it is people think in regards to sex, but eh. Everyone has their cut off points in regards to who they're willing to be sexual with.

Oh, and if I were a man who simply wanted to have sex and there was a lesbian who simply wanted my penis to penetrate her, then I think we'd have a rather nice little arrangement involving wham, bam, thank you maam style encounters with none of that pesky cuddling.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Right now yes I would, I would show her what it's made for.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Alienated said:


> Right now yes I would, I would show her what it's made for.


Golden showers?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

arnie said:


> This. It's highly inappropriate for you all to speculate about the size and shape of my penis, just because I made a thread denouncing circumcision. Millions of innocent baby boys are having part of their body stolen from them every year in the name of cosmetic appearances. It's disgusting.
> 
> Exactly. diamondheart, we're going to need to know you bra size and nipple measurements. Pictures if available. 8)


 :lol

Trust me, I have no interest in your penis at all. _At all._

In fact, lets stop talking about it now .
I am against circumcision though. It's quite vile. But since most of us here have not stolen any baby boy's penis cover, can you stop posting it in every 2nd thread? k thanks.

And where did anyone bring up size, measurements, or pictures of the offending protrusion? :sus 
Wishful thinking.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

How the **** would she want to have sex with me if she was lesbian.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

No. No cuddling etc, would be cold and artificial. Plus I'd be very wary of lesbians using me to get pregnant. 

I've heard nightmare stories of lesbians getting pregnant through sex and women destroying their marriages to run off with women, then placing men in child support payment servitude. I can see it now. Throwing their heads back laughing whilst they write their trendy feminist-lesbian blog. 'Struggling in a mans world as a woman and a lesbian'. *Picks up weekly several $$$ cheque and doesn't have to work*

Be wary of lesbians wanting sperm donars.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

low said:


> No. No cuddling etc, would be cold and artificial. Plus I'd be very wary of lesbians using me to get pregnant.
> 
> I've heard nightmare stories of lesbians getting pregnant through sex and women destroying their marriages to run off with women, then placing men in child support payment servitude. I can see it now. Throwing their heads back laughing whilst they write their trendy feminist-lesbian blog. 'Struggling in a mans world as a woman and a lesbian'. *Picks up weekly several $$$ cheque and doesn't have to work*
> 
> Be wary of lesbians wanting sperm donars.


God damn lesbians, trying to steal our sperm. WHEN WILL IT END.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

kiirby said:


> God damn lesbians, trying to steal our sperm. WHEN WILL IT END.


A man who donated sperm to a pair of lesbians so they could start a family is now being hounded for child support by the state of Kansas - which refuses to recognize the same-sex coupling.
But William Marotta's attorneys want the now-separated lesbian co-parent to be involved in a lawsuit in which the state claims he is the legal father of a 3-year-old girl.
The state of Kansas contends that Marotta is legally responsible for the girl conceived after he responded to a Craigslist ad placed by the lesbian couple for sperm donation.
Kansas is seeking some $6,000 in back child support.

The ad was placed by Jennifer Schreiner and Angela Bauer more than three years ago with the idea that Marotta, a married mechanic from Topeka, would not be involved in the child's life or bear any responsibility for her upbringing.
Marotta even signed a contract waiving parental rights and responsibilities - which he thought absolved him from any financial obligations for the child.
In fact, he didn't even accept the $50 payment offered from Schreiner, who gave birth to the girl, and Bauer, Schreiner's partner at the time.
The state of Kansas, however, sees it differently. The Sunflower State contends that the contract is invalid because a Kansas law requires that a licensed physician perform any artificial insemination - which was not the case with Schreiner.

....

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...-in-craigslist-sperm-donor-case-attorneys-say


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

I would destroy the one in the red shirt in the video.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Is that all sperm is worth, $50?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

arnie said:


> ....


Did you actually read the whole article? The issue in this case is that the Kansas Department for Children and Families is suing Marotta, the voluntary donor, because the nature of the insemination isn't recognised under state law. The couple openly support Marotta and have denounced the legal claims for child support. This is a politically motivated case which only highlights the failings of the state's same-sex marriage policy.

Compare this to low's paranoid sensationalist ramblings and find me a better example.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Did you actually read the whole article? The issue in this case is that the Kansas Department for Children and Families is suing Marotta, the voluntary donor, because the nature of the insemination isn't recognised under state law. The couple openly support Marotta and have denounced the legal claims for child support. This is a politically motivated case which only highlights the failings of the state's same-sex marriage policy.
> 
> Compare this to low's paranoid sensationalist ramblings and find me a better example.


Yes, that's the point. Men have to be careful with their sperm because no matter what legal contracts or agreements they have, if a woman becomes pregnant with their sperm then they are liable for child support. It's a messed up system where both lesbian parents of the child are actively rejecting child support and the state is trying to force the man to pay anyway.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

arnie said:


> Yes, that's the point. Men have to be careful with their sperm because no matter what legal contracts or agreements they have, if a woman becomes pregnant with their sperm then they are liable for child support. It's a messed up system where both lesbian parents of the child are actively rejecting child support and the state is trying to force the man to pay anyway.


I agree with that, absolutely. I assumed you were agreeing with what low posted, my mistake.

The child support system is deeply flawed, however the bias exists to combat existing societal bias against single mothers. Of course this doesn't justify it, but the argument often goes that men are wholly discriminated against for no reason, and this is used to discredit the system completely. There's more to it than that.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

nubly said:


> Is that all sperm is worth, $50?


 Well you ought to see what they *CHARGE YOU* for them to help get the donation from you. Just be glad they pay you to do what you do already :yes


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

kiirby said:


> I agree with that, absolutely. I assumed you were agreeing with what low posted, my mistake.
> 
> The child support system is deeply flawed, however the bias exists to combat existing societal bias against single mothers. Of course this doesn't justify it, but the argument often goes that men are wholly discriminated against for no reason, and this is used to discredit the system completely. There's more to it than that.


No one is saying that child support is wrong or that men shouldn't support their children. All we're arguing here is that men shouldn't be responsible when there is a contractual agreement in place or if the sperm is obtained through rape or deception. (Examples include a woman poking holes in a condom or lying about being on the pill)

Did you know that in France, paternity testing is illegal? The courts want men to support children that aren't theirs.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

scooby said:


> Seems a bit odd to openly speculate over another members genitals on a public forum.


Yup, and also not *that* funny. I like gender wars or USA bashing more :teeth


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hadron said:


> Heh, if there are absolutely no strings attached, I'd have sex with any female no matter how she looks, what her views are or any other stuff. So long as she doesn't have an STD that is . I've never met a guy who isn't like that as well. If she is really unattractive, a shot or two of vodka would get me over that. :lol
> 
> Right now I'm way too anxious to do that though. If I wasn't that anxious or obsessed over someone else, I could easily see myself doing that...


You are evil, you wanna "use" these innocent, poor, soft, intelligent, never lying angels sent from heaven for sex. Shame on you.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Lesbians !

Oh . . it's You again


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Who the fck would anyway. Sex is not what I seek, primarily.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Your extraordinarily elevated consciousness is a shimmering beacon of intelligence and emotional maturity. You are obviously far too good for this place. You may now graduate proudly to the next level of existence and ride your unicorn.


:haha 
Brilliant!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Your extraordinarily elevated consciousness is a shimmering beacon of intelligence and emotional maturity. You are obviously far too good for this place. You may now graduate proudly to the next level of existence and ride your unicorn.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

no.................


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

no that video confused the **** out of me so you like sleeping with girls yet men still will get you huh?? smh


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

arnie said:


>


I am enlightened greatly.

edit: ***My 1000th post I just realized*** Yes, thank you, thank you, thank you.. you are all too kind..


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Umm..
The better question is..

Why would a lesbian have sex with a man?


----------

